# Bringing puppy home



## Ruby R (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi, we bring our cockapoo puppy home in three weeks, has anyone got any advice on how to introduce her to our 8 yr old springer spaniel,


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

when we braught inca home we new Gypsy was very attached to my mum so decided to have me bring inca in the house and mum went in first making a big fuss of Gypsy. but with Echo i dont think we botherd, we just let them get on with it. may be bring in a new chew or something so your springer can go off and enjoy than in peace if he/sh feels like it.


----------



## mandimoon (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi Ruby !
We get our puppy in about 3 weeks too ! 
I notice you are also in Hampshire. Who are you getting yours from ?


----------



## Ruby R (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi ya,

We live in Southampton and the breeder is in Dorset, she did say that there were others going to the area that we live in? Are you getting male or female? I'm so excited now but getting nervous to have that puppy stage again....lol!


----------



## mandimoon (Aug 24, 2010)

LOL Yea.... its been ages since we had a puppy in the house. Luckily, my boys are both much older now so I have more eyes on the situation.
We are not far from Southampton ourselves ! Our puppy is coming from WInchester.
When do you get Ruby ?
Bear (male) is coming to live with us on 19th sept  yay


----------

